# Is this ok for my age? or more?



## Andrew_Power (15 Aug 2003)

Im trying to set this out to 2 days on then 2 off and so forth:

(age 13, 14 in 37 days)

5:30am - Wake up

5:35am - Excercise:

-10 chinups
-20 push ups
-20 situps
6:00 (or whenever finished) eat breakfast, go learn some stuff about cdn forces, go on army.ca, etc.

7:00 go outside and run around for about 45 min - 90 min

7:30 - 11:30 am
Do anything

12:00 - eat lunch

later do:

10 chinups
20 pushups
20 situps + 20 situps with my legs on a table (supposably better)

then next time perhaps 5km walk on tredmill   

anywho its disorganized but should i do more? like weight lifting and long distance runs (i usually just to 1.5miles (around 2.4km)


----------



## Ruthless4Life (15 Aug 2003)

I‘m not sure what you mean by "learn some stuff about CF by going into army.ca" on a daily basis. Going into this message boards is great, but this should be treated as recreational than learning. If you want to learn about the Canadian Forces at your age, join cadets.

And if you have school after summer, this schedule isn‘t going to work. Make yourself a schedule that will work when going to school.

When I was 14 I was working out in the gym. So you are not doing too much. You can do ****  lot more if you want to, as long as you can take it on a daily basis and won‘t give up.

You should train your cardiovascular health (ie running) for long distances.

You don‘t have to a keep an all strict schedule for all these years. People are always enthusiastic at first, then end up quitting since they can‘t take it anymore. Just keep yourself in shape, have good diet, etc.


----------



## newfoundlander (15 Aug 2003)

Listen Andrew My Friend although I agree with ruthless myself why are you pushing yourself like this? Your only 13. You got a long road ahead of you first so dont wish away your life. Dont worry your time will come to join the Canadian Forces, just like our time has come. So while your waiting enjoy life. Befor I go I would like to tell you this. These are real people shooting real bullets at you, This is not like a video game so make your decision wisely.


----------



## McInnes (15 Aug 2003)

power, before you get completly set on RMC, i would suggest joining cadets and then joining the reserves at 16. This will give you a taste of what life in the CF is like. So enjoy life. If you‘re about to join the reserves, then go ahead and go hard core on your PT. Untill then, just stay active and have fun (rugby is good    , track and field is best for PT)lol.


----------



## Rackemup (15 Aug 2003)

When I was 14 I‘d be lucky to do 5 pushups, I was a nerd what can I say?

You dont need to push yourself that hard,  heck your muscles arent even fully developed yet.  until you‘re about 16 or 17 the majority of your body‘s nutrients have to go to growth, muscle mass comes after that.

if you‘re active in sports and eat healthy you‘re fine.  Push yourself too hard too fast and you‘ll either hurt something, wear yourself out early or get sick of it and quit.  If you really want to get a taste of the military get involved with cadets and do some first hand learning, message boards are fine for questions but not much else.


----------



## Andrew_Power (18 Aug 2003)

reply 1: i meant dnd, and then after that look around on army.ca (and not on a daily basis i might do something else)

well ya in september im joining cadets, and why am i pushing myself? because i sit around all day and everyday here at my computer screen...but lying around all day and eating i dont gain any weight, any who...im not in shape and i would like to be.

recently did 50 pushups and then the next night 100 (last 10 or so were kinda wobby or not complete ones)

and im as tall or taller than a 16 or 17 year old (little over 6 feet)

so cadets is good by all...ok ill still join that.
and my parents want me to get in shape too, and not staring into an abyss of glass circuts and lil red blinking chips (pc screen).

real people firing on us? like when we go over seas you mean. not here in canada...   

well, ill think about this whole not waste my life away doing pushups and chinups   

hmmm...  :flame:


----------



## Andrew_Power (18 Aug 2003)

and:

Most of you people who have been overseas have had adrenaline pumping? would that be the same as a paintball game (not like a paintball game can hurt you...although i got hit in the knuckle and that hurt) and what is the closest thing to real combat other than real combat?

well...cadets starts in september, so gotta sign up soon


----------

